# Lohnt sich 1440p für gaming?



## Cokicoke (16. Oktober 2015)

*Lohnt sich 1440p für gaming?*

Hi,
ich bin kurz vor dem Bau meines ersten gaming PCs. Ich bin mir aber immer noch bei dem Monitor nicht sicher. 
Ich hatte eigentlich immer vor auf 1440p zu spielen, hab jetzt aber öfters gehört, dass der Unterschied zu 1080p in Spielen kaum zu bemerken ist. 
27" Sollten es aber auf jeden Fall sein da mein Schreibtisch sehr groß ist und mir der Bildschirm sonst so winzig vorkommt xD. Als Student ist Geld sparen immer ne gute Sache. Ich brauche also nicht das nonplus ultra.
Spiele die ich so spielen will sind: Witcher 3, Far Cry (3, 4, Primal), Star Wars Battlefront 3... Andere Aktivitäten sind: Programmierung, Verfassen von Texten mit LaTeX etc.

Was meint ihr, welcher Monitor würde sich für mich empfehlen? 
Liebe Grüße


----------



## JoM79 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lohnt sich 1440p für gaming?*

Ob sich das lohnt, kannst nur du selber entscheiden.
Dem einen reichen 1080p bei 27" und dem anderen sind 2160p bei 24" gerade gut genug.
Geh erstmal in nen MM und guck dir ein paar Monitore mit WQHD und FHD im Vergleich an.


----------



## Cokicoke (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lohnt sich 1440p für gaming?*

Kann mir denn jemand einen guten 1080p Monitor in etwa 27" empfehlen damit ich mal ein bisschen vergleichen kann? 
Ps: IPS und ein gutes Bild wären mir schon wichtig. Mehr als 60hz wären schön aber nicht notwendig


----------



## Frontline25 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lohnt sich 1440p für gaming?*

Im grunde genommen, müssten sich doch mittlerweile die Preise zwischen FHD und WQHD schon soweit angeglichen haben, dass es sich doch kaum noch lohnt ein FHD zu kaufen, oder irre ich mich 

Meiner war vor 1 1/2 jahren für 300€ relativ günstig
(Ich persöhnlich finde das Bild besser.
Am stärksten merkt man den unterschied, wenn man youtube videos sich ansieht, die in 4k gedreht worden sind. Nimmt man dann Full hd und dann wieder wqhd, erkenne ich schon einen weiten unterschied. (Spiele, nja man sieht immernoch kantenflimmern, aber nicht mehr so, wie in fullhd


----------



## MountyMAX (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lohnt sich 1440p für gaming?*

1080p bei 27' werden dir nicht gefallen  
Als ein Tip von mir: 24' Zoll 1080 bzw. 1200p  oder 1440p 32 Zoll - 1440p bei 27 Zoll ist besonders bei Spielen mit ner miesen UI Skalierung zu klein, wohin 27 Zoll mit 1080 arg pixlig wirkt, da du näher dran sitzt als beim Fernseher.

Außerdem bedenke, für brauchbare Frameraten bei 1440p kommst du um eine GTX 980 ti nicht herum (z.B. bei TW3 habe ich bei 1440p auf Ultra ohne Hairworks 65-75 fps)

Zusätzlich solltest du einen Bogen um Bildschirme mit TN Panel machen.(wenn dein Budget reicht nimm (M)VA, ansonsten das etwas günstigere IPS)


----------



## Frontline25 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lohnt sich 1440p für gaming?*



MountyMAX schrieb:


> Außerdem bedenke, für brauchbare Frameraten bei 1440p kommst du um eine GTX 980 ti nicht herum (z.B. bei TW3 habe ich bei 1440p auf Ultra ohne Hairworks 65-75 fps)


Uhm also ich hab in den meisten spielen bis zum framebegrenzer (60fps) sodass sie sich sogar in den energiesparmodus versetzt. o.o (War thunder, armored warefare, warframe, Bf 4 ) das mit 2560x1440 und ner r9 390
Eine Gtx 980 ti wäre eher ratsam bei der 4K auflösung. ^^


----------



## MountyMAX (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lohnt sich 1440p für gaming?*



Frontline25 schrieb:


> Uhm also ich hab in den meisten spielen bis zum framebegrenzer (60fps) sodass sie sich sogar in den energiesparmodus versetzt. o.o (War thunder, armored warefare, warframe, Bf 4 ) das mit 2560x1440 und ner r9 390
> Eine Gtx 980 ti wäre eher ratsam bei der 4K auflösung. ^^



Es kommt aufs Spiel an, bei TESO oder den Wargaming Titeln (World of Tanks/Warship ..) langweilt sich die Karte(und Prozessor) bei 1440p natürlich (die Lüfter bleiben sogar aus), aber bei TW3 in 1440p da brauchst die Leistung, das sieht einfach richtig geil aus mit 1440p im Wald auf Ultra rumlaufen


----------



## KrHome (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lohnt sich 1440p für gaming?*



MountyMAX schrieb:


> Es kommt aufs Spiel an, bei TESO oder den Wargaming Titeln (World of Tanks/Warship ..) langweilt sich die Karte(und Prozessor) bei 1440p natürlich (die Lüfter bleiben sogar aus), aber bei TW3 in 1440p da brauchst die Leistung, das sieht einfach richtig geil aus mit 1440p im Wald auf Ultra rumlaufen


1. Deine 980Ti schaft keine 65 bis 75 fps in TW3. In ausgesuchten Gegenden vielleicht, aber garantiert nicht überall. Ich spiele in den gleichen Settings wie du mit einer 390 und die kriege ich teils auf 30 fps gedrückt. Deine 980Ti müsste über 100% schneller als die 390 sein um da noch 65 fps zu halten. Vollkommener Quatsch.

2. Da TW3 ab 30 fps relativ inputlagfrei läuft, kann man es durchaus auch in 1440p mit einer schwächeren Karte als der 980Ti spielen.

Aber ich stimme dir insofern zu, dass TW3 ein schönes Beispiel für den Nutzen von 1440p ist. Es sieht in dieser Auflösung um Welten besser als in 1080p aus.


----------



## Frontline25 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lohnt sich 1440p für gaming?*



MountyMAX schrieb:


> Es kommt aufs Spiel an, bei TESO oder den Wargaming Titeln (World of Tanks/Warship ..) langweilt sich die Karte(und Prozessor) bei 1440p natürlich (die Lüfter bleiben sogar aus), aber bei TW3 in 1440p da brauchst die Leistung, das sieht einfach richtig geil aus mit 1440p im Wald auf Ultra rumlaufen


Warthunder und armored warfare sind keine Wargaming titel 
Armored warfare, kam gerade erst heraus und läuft so weit ich weis auf der Crytek engin (Welches das spiel ist, dass von allen je gespielten spielen den Prozessor am meisten auslastet ... alle threads ((Naja ebend auf Ultra einstellungen))
Warthunder ist auch nicht wirklich anspruchslos 
Arma 3 dagegen scheint mir irgendwie etwas komisch, gpu und cpu werden nicht ausgelastet...


----------



## MountyMAX (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lohnt sich 1440p für gaming?*



KrHome schrieb:


> 1. Deine 980Ti schaft keine 65 bis 75 fps in TW3. In ausgesuchten Gegenden vielleicht, aber garantiert nicht überall. Ich spiele in den gleichen Settings wie du mit einer 390 und die kriege ich teils auf 30 fps gedrückt. Deine 980Ti müsste über 100% schneller als die 390 sein um da noch 65 fps zu halten. Vollkommener Quatsch.



Doch, läuft butterweich hatte noch nie nen Ruckler bin grad noch mal durch verschiedene Gegenden gelaufen (Novigrad, Wald, Dorf) unter 61 fps ging es nie, meist um die 70-75  (75 ist vsync)


----------



## Nakses (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lohnt sich 1440p für gaming?*

.....


----------



## Pretender1 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich 1440p für gaming?*

Wollte auch mal fragen: 1440p ein muss bei einem 34 Zoll Wide 21:9 Monitor oder ist der Unterschied nur Minimal. Lese immer manche wo sagen: 1440p muss sein und ander schreiben, der Unterschied ist nur sehr gering.


----------



## 0ssi (1. September 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich 1440p für gaming?*

Kommt halt auf den Sitzabstand an. Mit 1080p hat du mehr FPS und es gibt Monitore mit mehr Hz. 1080p mit 2x Anti Aliasing sieht auch gut aus. Mit 1440p mehr Platz auf dem Desktop.


----------



## Pretender1 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich 1440p für gaming?*

Sitze auf alle Fälle nicht direkt vor dem Bildschirm. Ist schon Abstand. Ich habe hier gerade zum testen den 
LG 34UC79G-B
habe aber keinen Vergleich wie jetzt 1440p aussieht.


----------



## JoM79 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich 1440p für gaming?*

Stört dich denn irgendwas an dem Monitor?


----------



## Pretender1 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich 1440p für gaming?*

Da ich keinen Vergleich zu einem 1440p Monitor habe, kann ich das ja nicht sagen ob mich dann was stören würde. Ansonsten finde ich sieht alles scharf so weit aus. Auch Schrift oder Games. Pixelmatch wie manche schreiben kann ich jetzt nichts erkennen.
Sieht nicht schlechter vom Bild als mein alter 27 Zoll Full HD Monitor aus, eher sogar etwas besser von der Schärfe würde ich sagen.


----------



## JoM79 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich 1440p für gaming?*

Na dann ist doch alles gut wenn du zufrieden bist.


----------



## Pretender1 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich 1440p für gaming?*

Das schon. Aber wenn halt alles sagen: nimm 1440p das muss sein, frage ich doch lieber wie die Meinungen so sind. Aber sage ja: viele schreiben auch 1080p ist ok und der Unterschied ist nur Minimal. Und wenn eher noch für Anwendungen, als für Games.


----------



## JoM79 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich 1440p für gaming?*

Klar ist 1440p feiner aufgelöst, das Bild ist schärfer und du hast mehr Platz auf dem Desktop.
Aber solange du zufrieden bist, ist das doch egal.


----------



## Pretender1 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich 1440p für gaming?*

Ok danke euch.


----------



## 0ssi (1. September 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich 1440p für gaming?*

Dein 27" 16:9 hat(te) ja die gleiche Bildhöhe wie 34" 21:9 also kann es dir nicht pixeliger vorkommen. Das Bild ist einfach nur bereiter. Welche Grafikkarte hast du ?


----------



## Pretender1 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich 1440p für gaming?*



0ssi schrieb:


> Dein 27" 16:9 hat(te) ja die gleiche Bildhöhe wie 34" 21:9 also kann es dir nicht pixeliger vorkommen. Das Bild ist einfach nur bereiter. Welche Grafikkarte hast du ?



Radeon 5770.


----------



## Viking30k (1. September 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich 1440p für gaming?*

Ich muss sagen ja lohnt sich " leider" xd Warum Leider? da mir Teilweise seit ich so einen Monitor habe das Bild meines Fullhd Tvs nicht mehr taugt^^ Weshalb ich am überlegen zu Weihnachten nen 4k Zu kaufen xd


----------



## 0ssi (1. September 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich 1440p für gaming?*



Pretender1 schrieb:


> Radeon 5770.


Oha, von wann ist die ? 2010 ? Wenn gezockt wird dann schnellstmöglich durch eine RX580 oder RX Vega 56 austauschen.


----------



## Pretender1 (2. September 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich 1440p für gaming?*

glaub noch bisschen älter. Weihnachten ist aber eine neue Grafikkarte im Geschenkkorb


----------

